# Snapon BRA517v



## 1956fairlane (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a snap on bra517v. The flywheel is 15" diameter and has a tapered shaft. The flywheel broke at one of the balance points and is ruined. Does anyone know who makes the pump for snap on? There is no id tag or stampings on the pump. Thanks for any help


----------

